# Both parents teils sitting eggs?



## Deviant (Mar 1, 2012)

Alright, I have 4 birds breeding right now, and both are sitting their eggs, I separated one couple because a male was bullying the other two so the female couldn't sit her eggs. Anyway, now that the other two have a clutch, both of the parents spend most of their time in the nest box during the day. Is it normal for them do do that?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 10 breeding pairs and some are different. I have 2 pairs that both male and female sit on the eggs. One pair it is just the female that sits and the other pairs the male sits all day and the female at night. So it depends on the birds. It's fine as long as the eggs are kept warm, that's all that all that matters.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Male tiels are actually more maternal then hens and so they also take on the responsibility of sitting and taking care of babies. Tiels don't feed each other for this reason.


----------

